# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Precio de fertilizantes

## Hugo.Jara

Estamos pasando una etapa de recuperacion en lo que respecta a la agricultura de valle,al parecer esta temporada seria mejor gracias a la baja en los precios de los fertilizantes en comparacion a la temporada anterior esperemos que siga asi para poder activar mas nuestra agricultura de valle con mayores inversiones en diversos cultivos.Temas similares: Artículo: En el 2012 la importación de fertilizantes crecerá en 2.9 por ciento Porque en fertilizantes somos muy tradicionalistas en la fertilizacion de los cultivos Porque se generan confusiones en la forma de expresion de las concentracion de los fertilizantes Conveagro pide que se prolongue la exoneración del IGV a los fertilizantes Preocupación por retorno del IGV a los fertilizantes

----------

